# ISO ideas for red currants



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just come back from a weekend at the summer house here in Mosow and managed to stumble upon a huge redcurrant bush so now I'm armed with some lovely bright redcurrants and not sure what to do with them. Now I'm thinking some kind of jelly/sauce to with some pan seared pork steaks would be nice but looking for some ideas please.

Thanks

John


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2009)

I would suggest you make some red currant jelly, as it can be the start of several good sauces. 
Mix with mustard, stir and simmer over low heat until jelly melts and use with pork or sausages. 
Mix with sweet chili sauce (Heinz or similar) and simmer as above, for a great sweet/sour sauce for meatballs. 

If you dry some of the currants, they are also delicious baked in muffins, pastries or cookies. They are especially good with apples and peaches.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

I also vote for jelly. Not only is is great as is, but like Constance said, it is great base for sauces. Use it melted with a balsamic reduction and it would be great with your pork.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2009)

Jelly it is. Indeed it would be wonderful. Plus it's grat freash, and then also wonderful fruit drink, kompot. Anyway you turn it's yumy.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies 

I just made a little redcurrant salsa to sit on top of my griddled pork steaks which was very tasty and would like to make a jelly from the rest of the redecurrants but can you advise me on a good recipe for the jelly as I've never made one before?

Thanks


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 3, 2009)

You can find links to the Ball canning website here, probably do a search.
I just follow the recipe in the pectin box.


----------

